# DMG Black Edition Pics



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

Picked up my car yesterday from West Way (Thanks Ollie and all the guys there. I know how hard you worked this week and really appreciate it. Top job!)

Loving it so far. I wasn't expecting the noises this thing makes but it all adds to the experience and reminds you what a monster you're driving. It's certainly getting alot of attention on the roads and when I pull up anywhere.

Afew pics of it and also the white and red black editions that were at West Way. The white one looks great with the darker wheels.

my DMG Black Edition in the Showroom









Front









Side









White Black Edition (Looked awsome!)









Red Black Edition


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Good God, that red looks awful and thats what I've got coming - please tell me its your camera that makes it looks so bad. What were your impressions in the flesh?


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

its his camera - the red one i saw on Wednesday was definitely bright red

Need someone to post up pics - a red one was collected from Middlehursts yesterday.


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

****** said:


> Good God, that red looks awful and thats what I've got coming - please tell me its your camera that makes it looks so bad. What were your impressions in the flesh?


Don't worry. I think the overcast weather was effecting my phone cam. I wasn't impressed with the red black edition but it is not quite as bad as that photo. 

But then with that white one round the corner everything else looked a little dull


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Now wishing I had specced a Non Satnav - they look Brill guys.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, the red looks amazing, not like in that photo. I love the Red black edition, has to be the best combination IMO


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Voe said:


> Don't worry. I think the overcast weather was effecting my phone cam. I wasn't impressed with the red black edition but it is not quite as bad as that photo.
> 
> But then with that white one round the corner everything else looked a little dull


Congratulations on the new arrival 

I see you have one of those small new build garages, as do I. Does it fit? :nervous:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

****** said:


> Good God, that red looks awful and thats what I've got coming - please tell me its your camera that makes it looks so bad. What were your impressions in the flesh?




Remember the Top Gear episode of the Bullet train last year ? That was red and was seen in all differant types light and it looked good .Dont worry it will look great ,that pic is nothing at all like the red :thumbsup:


If you look at the rest of that picture you can see that the camera has washed everything out in the background ,looks about a stop and a half over exposed ,thats why the colours look faded off the car and makes it look a dull Orange .


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

oh so glad i ordered white looks awesome


----------



## TomasS (Oct 2, 2008)

Please more pics of red in black if anyone have. This picture really looks horribleuke:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

*Colour choice*

Picked my red one up on Thursday. The colour looks good but white and black looked better.


----------



## Bardeep (Mar 27, 2007)

the amount of heads turning as this car passed.......


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

VOE Thanks for posting pics of your lovley GTR :bowdown1::smokin: and also the pics of the White Black Edition which prompted me to take a drive to Westway today to take a look:chuckle:

This is the first time Ive seen a UK car in the metal and more importantly the exact spec ive ordered, both the Wheel colour and the Whiite were changed by Nissan, so no customer choice here although not too concerned over this when I heard thinking it could only be an improvement  hoping big time lol anyway saw the car and just blown away :bowdown1: Thankyou Nissan you have just made my order better in so many ways :chuckle: The White is perfect and the Wheels suit is so well :smokin: Made my day seeing the GTR in the Metal .... and Thanks Ollie for taking the time to chat to me and my Wife & Son :chuckle: Ollie get plenty of Sleep so as you can make even more Customers happy with all the orders you need to deliver over the next few weeks / months  take care


Rgds CJ (Chris)


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

****** said:


> Good God, that red looks awful and thats what I've got coming - please tell me its your camera that makes it looks so bad. What were your impressions in the flesh?


I've seen the red in the flesh during my visit to japan and so far EVERY photo taken doesn't do it justice. It must be something to do with that colour and cameras.

Red looked very nice. I would have gone for it had my missus not told me she fancied me in the DMG. After 11 years to hear your wife say she fancies you again. I had to get that colour.

Thanks for the posts of DMG and White Black edition. My bro has certainly got a head turner in the white.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Moved to the correct section.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

congrats! amazing car. enjoy it and take care


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Gallery - GTR OWNERS CLUB

lots of pics of red here, more to real life colour


----------



## Adderly50 (Apr 18, 2009)

Red


----------

